# What doser do you use?



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Planning on picking up a 2 part doser. I was leaning towards the jebao dp4 but I am now considering using 2 BRS doser pumps connected to 2 timers because I feel it is less likely to dump a containers worth into my tank due to malfunction.

That said I know there are other pumps on the market so I am looking for any feedback on any 2 part dosers you have used, and what, if any, your recommendations would be. Any more info on BRS and jebao dosers would be helpful also.

As a side note its a 90g and I do not currently have any controllers on it. Pretty much set on going 2 part just a matter of what pumps would be best for a mid range price point.


----------

